# Snow Blower keeps stalling



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like a carburetor problem. Yank it off, take it apart & clean if if you are up to it. If you are loking for a quicker fix, try adjusting it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have to have the choke out or it will stall on me.


Ayuh,... You've got Crud in the fuel,.... A carb rebuild might do it, or it could be the tank, or lines...


----------



## Fraser20 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would get that looked at or get a new one.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You're not using last years gas in it are you? If so, dump it and put fresh gas in it. Replace the fuel filter while your at it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fraser20 said:


> I would get that looked at or get a new one.


This is advice consistant with your other posts. :yes:
Ron


----------



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

Dont run it with the choke out or you will burn the valves


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a can of old gas and the gas in the snow blower is old so I will drain that and put new gas in. How do I get rid of old gas?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jerry1967 said:


> I have a can of old gas and the gas in the snow blower is old so I will drain that and put new gas in. How do I get rid of old gas?


Put it in you cars tank and use it up. The old gas will be mixed in with the car gas and you won't have any issues.
Ron


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> Put it in you cars tank and use it up. The old gas will be mixed in with the car gas and you won't have any issues.
> Ron


 
The gas for the snow blower is mixed with oil. Would this hurt the car if I mixed them. I am only talking about 2 gallons.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

What is it mixed at? 40:1? And how big is your gas tank?


----------



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

brons2 said:


> What is it mixed at? 40:1? And how big is your gas tank?


yes 40:1 and the thank is 15 gallons.


----------

